# My first goat...and he's a baby!



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

My little baby boy who I named Sullivan (Sully) is a white Nigerian Dwarf goat who was born on June 11th. I got him 2 days ago, and even tho he was still nursing and never saw a bottle, he took a bottle 2 hours after bringing him home. He still doesn't want to drink alot because he nibbles on grass and weeds, and he gets a bit of grain, but I give him as much as he wants (which is usually an ounce or so per feeding, and I offer him a bottle every 2 or 3 hours). He is very wary of humans so i'm trying to get him used to me which is slightly frustrating because I don't like seeing him scared. I want to comfort him and watch him play! Once I catch him tho he will sit on my lap and let me pet him and nuzzle him, and he's fell asleep on me a few times (he also fell asleep twice taking a bottle last night--it was pretty cute!)
Here are some pics of my lil guy!










He likes scritches. 









My dog is freaking out in the backround lol


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

He is absolutely ADORABLE! I love white goats!  Does he have a name yet?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:stars: Congrats! He is CUTE!! You know....they are like chips :thumb: 

you can't have just one :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> they are like chips :thumb:
> 
> you can't have just one :ROFL:


 :ROFL:

Aww...too cute....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I love him!

OH and your dogs face is SO funny!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
Sully is a cutie! Congrats on your first goat!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute! :drool: How old is he? If he is past 8 weeks (witch by looking at his horns he is) than he only needs one bottle a day. Since you offer him one every 3 hours he is not drinking much. Even though he likes getting it often, it is not good for him to drink as much as he likes. Is he the only goatie you have? Again, a big congrats on your first little guy!!! :clap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Since he was born June 11th I would continue bottles until 8 weeks old at least. If he is only taking a ounce at a time I would think you could switch to feeding less frequently with more each time. Are you offering more but that is all he is drinking? I don't bottle feed but usual by 5 weeks they drink more at a feeding. 
I would be sure to also offer water in a bowl or bucket so he can start to drink on his own. 
He needs to have some hay or brouse to eat so his rumen can begin to function properly. 
Loose goat mineral and baking soda free choice.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Awe your baby is adorable.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very, very Cute little guy! Love him!


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks! :greengrin: 
It doesn't really matter how often I offer a bottle, he still won't drink more than an ounce at a time at the most. He does LOVE his bedtime "ba-ba" (bottle lol) and will drink usually 2 ounces or until he falls asleep lol. He likes his morning ba-ba too, but not as much. Even if I offer every 2-3 hours or 5-8 hours, he drinks about the same (except right before he goes to sleep, and first thing in the morning). Throughout the day he gets to munch on grass and I spread some hay around. I also offer him a very small amount of grain (which is used just to get him to eat from my hand).
Our yard is pretty weed and plant free except for the garden which he isn't allowed to eat (my parents would be a bit upset lol), so today I raided my boyfriend's yard and got a huge bag full of different grasses, leaves, and weeds. 
Today I figured out his favorite position to be held. He likes to be held like you would if you were nursing a baby (sorry if you're a dude and aren't knowledgeable on this haha), and he drapes his head over my arm and waits for me to scratch his neck. Within seconds of scritching, he's passed out cold.  
He is a lone goat right now and is staying in my backyard. It's just until we're bonded and he's weaned. Then he's going to the farm where I board my horse and he'll have 2 other young goat friends to play with. In a few days when I go see Wildfire (my horse), i'm planning on bringing Sully so that he can run around and graze and meet Joey and Kenny (the farm owner's goats). 
Anyway, that's just my ramble about Sully. Hope I didn't bore ya'll! :wink:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey that is my exit line about goats being like chips! 

Welome Lucky to your new adiction. I started off with my goat Pancakes and keep getting more.

BTW just keep woring with him. He will come around. It might just take a little time.

We got three baby goats for my neice and they where a bit on the side of being scarey. I have been working with them since Febuary and they are all now very fiendly and very active babies. Just one step at a time hun and he will be a friendly baby. :sleeping:


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

He's very very cute! I'm new to the world of goats too. Only had ours for a few days! (Love the name you picked)


----------

